# ما هم الملائكة؟ وكم عدد رؤساء الملائكة، وما هي أسمائهم؟



## مونيكا 57 (2 يوليو 2014)

*


ما هم الملائكة؟ وكم عدد رؤساء الملائكة، وما هي أسمائهم؟


الإجابة:

كلمة "ملاك" تعني "رسول". 


وللملائكة أجساداً لطيفة من النار أو الهواء (دانيال 7،6:10؛ متى 3:28؛ مرقس 5:16؛ لوقا 4:24؛ أعمال الرسل 10:1؛ 7:12؛ سفر الرؤيا 1:10). 

والملائكة أكثير إقتداراً وقوة وسرعة ونشاطاً من الإنسان، وهم أقدر معرفة على معرفة الأشياء، وأسرع إلى الوصول إلى حقائق الأمور من الإنسان.

والملائكة لا يمرضون ولا يضعفون، ولا ينامون ولا يموتون، لأنهم كائنات روحانية. ولا يحتاجون إلى زمن كبير في إنتقالاتهم، ولا يتزوجون..

وقد خلقهم الله قبل خلقة الإنسان في اليوم الإول (حيث خلق الله النور والملائكة من نور). وقد سقط بعضهم بخطيئة التكبر وأصبحوا شياطين، ومنهم الرئيس "لوسيفر" زهرة بنت الصبح. 

والملائكة ثلاث طغمات:


الأولى: السارافيم – الكاروبيم – العروش

الثانية: القوات – السلاطين – السيادات

الثالثة: الرياسات – رؤساء الملائكة – الملائكة



أما عن رؤساء الملائكة، 


فهم سبعة (رؤ2:8)، وقد ذكر الكتاب المقدس ثلاثة منهم، أما الأربعة الآخرين فقد جاء ذكرهم في كتب التقليد في الكنيسة القبطية وخصوصاً كتاب التسابيح المُسمى "الإبصلمودية"، 


وترتيبهم كالآتي:


1- ميخائيل

2- جبرائيل (غبريال)

3- رافائيل (روفائيل)

4- سورئيل (سورييل – سوريال)

5- سداكيئيل

6- سراثيئيل

7- أنانيئيل (أنانييل)



موقع الانبا تكلا
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> أما الأربعة الآخرين فقد جاء ذكرهم في كتب التقليد في الكنيسة القبطية وخصوصاً كتاب التسابيح المُسمى "الإبصلمودية"،
> ...



*يعنى الابصلموديه جابتهم منين ؟

و إيه هى كتب التقليد اللى كتبت فيها هذه الأسماء؟؟​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى الابصلموديه جابتهم منين ؟​*
> 
> *و إيه هى كتب التقليد اللى كتبت فيها هذه الأسماء؟؟*​


ايوا كنت لسا هسئل نفس السؤال


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 يوليو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى الابصلموديه جابتهم منين ؟
> 
> و إيه هى كتب التقليد اللى كتبت فيها هذه الأسماء؟؟​*



*ميرسى للمرور
كتب التقليد هى ماتسلمه التلاميذ من السيد المسيح
 أولاً : مفهوم التقليد 

كلمة التقليد فى اليونانية " بارادويس Paradosis " وفى الإنجليزية " Tradition " ومعناها الحرفى التسليم من يد إلى يد .
+ وفى المفهوم الكنسى تعنى الترتيبات والتنظيمات الكنسية المسلمة من السيد المسيح إلى الرسل ومن الرسل إلينا .
+ واللفظ العربى " التقليد " مشتق من كلمة " القلادة " وهو لفظ يقـال على تسليم شخص شىء ما​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يوليو 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى للمرور
> كتب التقليد هى ماتسلمه التلاميذ من السيد المسيح
> أولاً : مفهوم التقليد
> 
> ...



*
التلاميذ جابوها منين ؟؟؟​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يوليو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> التلاميذ جابوها منين ؟؟؟​*




*كلامى واضح ياايرينى ان التلاميذ تسلموه من السيد المسيح وكان ذلك عندما مكث معهم 40 يوما بعد القيامة على الجبل 
وجاء ذلك فى سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الاول 
1. اَلْكَلاَمُ الأَوَّلُ أَنْشَأْتُهُ يَا ثَاوُفِيلُسُ عَنْ جَمِيعِ مَا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَفْعَلُهُ وَيُعَلِّمُ بِهِ
2. إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ بَعْدَ مَا أَوْصَى بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الرُّسُلَ الَّذِينَ اخْتَارَهُمْ.
3. اَلَّذِينَ أَرَاهُمْ أَيْضاً نَفْسَهُ حَيّاً بِبَرَاهِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ بَعْدَ مَا تَأَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَظْهَرُ لَهُمْ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً وَيَتَكَلَّمُ عَنِ الْأُمُورِ الْمُخْتَصَّةِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ.
4. وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَمِعٌ مَعَهُمْ أَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يَبْرَحُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ بَلْ يَنْتَظِرُوا «مَوْعِدَ الآبِ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمُوهُ مِنِّي
5. لأَنَّ يُوحَنَّا عَمَّدَ بِالْمَاءِ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَسَتَتَعَمَّدُونَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ لَيْسَ بَعْدَ هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ بِكَثِيرٍ».
6. أَمَّا هُمُ الْمُجْتَمِعُونَ فَسَأَلُوهُ: «يَا رَبُّ هَلْ فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ تَرُدُّ الْمُلْكَ إِلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ؟»
7. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ
8. لَكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ».
9. وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ.
10. وَفِيمَا كَانُوا يَشْخَصُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُنْطَلِقٌ إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ قَدْ وَقَفَا بِهِمْ بِلِبَاسٍ أَبْيَضَ
11. وَقَالاَ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْجَلِيلِيُّونَ مَا بَالُكُمْ وَاقِفِينَ تَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟ إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هَكَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ مُنْطَلِقاً إِلَى السَّمَاءِ».
12. حِينَئِذٍ رَجَعُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى جَبَلَ الزَّيْتُونِ الَّذِي هُوَ بِالْقُرْبِ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ عَلَى سَفَرِ سَبْتٍ.
13. وَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا صَعِدُوا إِلَى الْعِلِّيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانُوا يُقِيمُونَ فِيهَا: بُطْرُسُ وَيَعْقُوبُ وَيُوحَنَّا وَأَنْدَرَاوُسُ وَفِيلُبُّسُ وَتُومَا وَبَرْثُولَمَاوُسُ وَمَتَّى وَيَعْقُوبُ بْنُ حَلْفَى وَسِمْعَانُ الْغَيُورُ وَيَهُوذَا بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ.

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 يوليو 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *كلامى واضح ياايرينى ان التلاميذ تسلموه من السيد المسيح وكان ذلك عندما مكث معهم 40 يوما بعد القيامة على الجبل
> وجاء ذلك فى سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الاول
> 1. اَلْكَلاَمُ الأَوَّلُ أَنْشَأْتُهُ يَا ثَاوُفِيلُسُ عَنْ جَمِيعِ مَا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَفْعَلُهُ وَيُعَلِّمُ بِهِ
> 2. إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ بَعْدَ مَا أَوْصَى بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الرُّسُلَ الَّذِينَ اخْتَارَهُمْ.
> ...



*و إيه أهمية يعنى الأربعة دول عشان يذكرهم السيد المسيح فى الاربعين يوم ؟؟؟​*


----------



## تيمو (7 يوليو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و إيه أهمية يعنى الأربعة دول عشان يذكرهم السيد المسيح فى الاربعين يوم ؟؟؟​*



أسماء الملائكة يا إيريني مذكورة في العهد القديم في أكثر من مكان، مثلاً عندما كان يذكر الله وصف تابوت العهد (الشاروبيم) ، وحتى في العهد الجديد عندما نقرأ مثلاً في الرسائل أن معركتنا ليست مع دم وجسد بل مع سلاطين وأجناد الشر الروحيين (إذ يتحدث هنا عن الشيطان ..)

حتى عندما طرد الله الإنسان وضع الكاروبيم عند شجر الحياة ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 يوليو 2014)

MeToo قال:


> أسماء الملائكة يا إيريني مذكورة في العهد القديم في أكثر من مكان




*فين الأربع أسماء دول فى الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟*



مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 4- سورئيل (سورييل – سوريال)
> ...


*




MeToo قال:



 مثلاً عندما كان يذكر الله وصف تابوت العهد (الشاروبيم) ، وحتى في العهد الجديد عندما نقرأ مثلاً في الرسائل أن معركتنا ليست مع دم وجسد بل مع سلاطين وأجناد الشر الروحيين (إذ يتحدث هنا عن الشيطان ..)

حتى عندما طرد الله الإنسان وضع الكاروبيم عند شجر الحياة ... 

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا لم أسأل لا عن شاروبيم و لا كاروبيم 

​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 يوليو 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*موضوع رائع* 

*الكتاب المقدس يذكر السبع رؤساء الملائكة 


فَإِنِّي أَنَا رَافَائِيلُ الْمَلاَكُ أَحَدُ السَّبْعَةِ الْوَاقِفِينَ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ».( طوبيا 12 :15)

 ومن السبعة الأرواح التي أمام عرشه ( رؤ1 : 4 )

وأمام العرش سبعة مصابيح نار متقدة، هي سبعة أرواح الله ( رؤ 4 : 5 )


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 يوليو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فين الأربع أسماء دول فى الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟*
> 
> *
> 
> *



*نعيد تانى السؤال 

أين الأربع أسماء دول فى الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟

الأربع أسماء 
​*


----------



## تيمو (9 يوليو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نعيد تانى السؤال
> 
> أين الأربع أسماء دول فى الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



لم أنتبه أنك تسألين عن هؤلاء الأسماء تحديداً ... أعتذر 

أعتقد أن المكتوب واضح وهو من التقليد. ومن أين أتى التقليد بالأسماء؟ هي امتداد من فترات الكنيسة الأولى حتى يومنا هذا.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يوليو 2014)

MeToo قال:


> لم أنتبه أنك تسألين عن هؤلاء الأسماء تحديداً ... أعتذر
> 
> أعتقد أن المكتوب واضح وهو من التقليد. ومن أين أتى التقليد بالأسماء؟ هي امتداد من فترات الكنيسة الأولى حتى يومنا هذا.



*يعنى تقصد محفوظ فى الصدور ؟؟؟​*


----------



## تيمو (9 يوليو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى تقصد محفوظ فى الصدور ؟؟؟​*



لا ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يوليو 2014)

MeToo قال:


> لا ...



*خلاص إبعت لى لينك لمصدر كلامك​*


----------



## peace_86 (9 يوليو 2014)

إلى الاستاذة المحبوبة إيريني ..

وما المانع في إن نستسقي بعض تعاليمنا من الرسل التي هي غير موجودة بالكتاب المقدس؟
لولا التقليد لما وصل إلينا الكتاب المقدس ..

ما المانع في أن يكون سيدنا المسيح قد علم التلاميذ اسماء رسله؟
ما الغريب في ذلك؟ لماذا نستبعد هذا الأمر؟


----------

